# clear creek, hocking???



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm heading down to nellsonville later this week and was wondering what the river looked like and if clear creek has water in it. 
thanks


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

the river looks nice so does clear creek .the rut is on also,neighbor killed a nice ten point trying to cross the river just below enterprise bridge just north of logan


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am heading down today I'll give you a report later.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks ahead of time, if your on clear creek and you happen to see anything hatching...please mention


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Water is low and clear but fish are bitting you will need to find deep riffs and fish them. I had to walk alot but caught about 10


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I went out Saturday, water is real low and fish are spooked easily. I did manage a few nice ones.


----------



## angler47 (Oct 5, 2005)

I live about 5 miles from Clear Creek and was hoping to try it this week if I get time. My wife got me a fly rod this year for my b-day and was hoping to try it out. Are you catching them on a fly rod or spinning outfit?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

small dries in the deeper pools and you'll nail them, pm me if you need any details
brainsmith!! a rainbow! that is so cool, i was told that they turn up in there every once in a while awesome fish! i tried to get to some bigger fish while i was there but i didnt get any holdovers. man that fish is a sweet


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What is the story with clearcreek? I know not many fish it, or talk about it at least. They only stock browns, right? Where would a rainbow come from? Do many holdoveR?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Well all fish I caught were put back, I have caught atleast 4 bows in 2 years they come from the lake I guess they use to stock it. I was using spinning gear. I have a ultra light and 2 lb test. I use these little spinners the size of my pinky nail.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its a small creek, some fish hold over but not many, i think it has to do with lots of people keeping small fish, because i have only seen one keeper, 12in, in the stream, and we shocked it. its only stocked with browns but i have heard of rainbows on occasion though i dont have any theories how they got there that are more likely than the others. its fun to fish but its muddy bottomed in many places and very small, so the fish are easy to deplete (so if anyone reads this, fish only with artificials and release them!..please). as a side note it is loaded with darters and sculpins and rosyface shiners and brook lamprey's, i think the little fish are cool, i'm a nerd. also it is a very pretty stream and if you visit do not drive fast at night, its almost a garantee you see deer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What type of 'little fish'. I shock for the OEPA, and am interested. What kind of darters/madtoms?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

greensides, rainbows, bandeds, johny's the usual, there are suposedly blacksides and orangethroats but i havn't seen them in clear, got two orangethroats in a creek down that way this weekend, along with southern redbellies and blacknose dace. clear also has brindled madtoms and some stonecats, but we tried to get some this weekend and where unable, if you want madtoms come down to the little miami i can show you mountain, northern and tons of stonecats. plus variagate and slenderhead darters. as a side clear has more sculpin than any stream i have seen in my life


----------

